# snow ice fishing is done



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

i took my shack off the lake a little over a week ago and am i glad. we got pounded in this last week. we got about two feet of that wet snow. every one is trying to get their shacks off now. they look like a bunch of stuck pigs. thank God I took it off.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

yep happens up here every year, people leave it till late into march, then we get dumped on with a big snow storm and they have big dificulties gettin their huts off.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm not ready to give up yet, but you do have to keep a close eye on the weather this time of year. We'll be going strong on LOW until the end of the month with the permanent house. The best time is when you can fish the Rainy in the boat as well as fish the ice on the big lake!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Most of my remaining ice fishing (this weekend) will be done from shore. I don't know if the Ranger can take the deep snow. Might do some walk-in on the creek up at Ashtabula...but that's about it.

The melt will be here soon.


----------

